# MENTEM 551



## fernballan (Mar 18, 2018)

Picked up this yesterday


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

Is that a surface roughness checker?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 18, 2018)

It appears to be an electronic measuring setup with a stylus type probe instead of a DTI type probe.  Metric and imperial with multiple ranges down to .0003" full scale.  If so, and if it works, I want it!  I wonder if it would run on 120V AC?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a surface roughness checker that I will never use, got it in an auction lot with a bunch of other stuff, i should just dig it out and post it for sale.


----------



## fernballan (Mar 18, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> It appears to be an electronic measuring setup with a stylus type probe instead of a DTI type probe.  Metric and imperial with multiple ranges down to .0003" full scale.  If so, and if it works, I want it!  I wonder if it would run on 120V AC?






Its woking Bob


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 18, 2018)

Ah, yes.  9V DC.  That works.  Very nice, Robert!  What is the diameter of the sensor barrel?  9mm? 10mm?


----------



## fernballan (Mar 18, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Ah, yes.  9V DC.  That works.  Very nice, Robert!  What is the diameter of the sensor barrel?  9mm? 10mm?


Bob. Mentem is a CEJoansson Company(of course) On the side 29- 31 you find al info


----------



## fernballan (Mar 18, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Is that a surface roughness checker?



Metem 551 and 552 are respectively, analogue and digital measuring instruments, used with indicating hand gauges like bore and shaft gauges or with probes in a measuring stand, etc..
Metem 551 and 552 are designed for dimensional measuring and inspection. The measurements can be made with bore or shaft gauges, or with measuring stands. Metem 551 is an analogue instrument for metric and inch units. The instrument reading is adjustable from ± 10 μm to ± 1000 μm (± .0003" to ± .03"). Metem 552 displays the measuring results digitally, in metric or inch units. The display ranges are ± 20 μm, ± 200 μm and ± 2000 μm (± .2000”, ± .0200” and ± .0020”).


----------



## conelec (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello fernballan, That was an extreemely nice purchase. Do you have any data on the probe plug connections? This information seems almost impossible to get if one doesn't speak Swedish. I have just bought an older model 520 on eBay that seems to work fine but locating suitable probes is proving more difficult than I imagined. I would like to interface with a Mitutoyo lever probe. It should be possible.


----------



## fernballan (Oct 11, 2018)

conelec said:


> Hello fernballan, That was an extreemely nice purchase. Do you have any data on the probe plug connections? This information seems almost impossible to get if one doesn't speak Swedish. I have just bought an older model 520 on eBay that seems to work fine but locating suitable probes is proving more difficult than I imagined. I would like to interface with a Mitutoyo lever probe. It should be possible.


Hi

You may excuse my English is not what it has been. There is a product catalog at this address.(Page 29 ) Or do you want to know if your prob is compatible with mentem. If you send a picture on your prob then I can call and ask here in Sweden


----------



## conelec (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello and thanks for responding so quick. Your English is very good compared to my Swedish. I do not have a probe yet because I don't know what would be compatible. I would like to buy the Mitutoyo 519-521 lever probe if it works and is compatible. Also if I could find someone who sells the M916 or M917 probes they would be great for alignment testing. Australia has become a very difficult place to buy metrology equipment these days. There is no information I can find for the Metem 6 pin DIN connectors. I can reverse engineer the electronics but that will take some time and it's easier if I don't have to. The connectors look identical to your model 551 do you have any specifications for these?


----------



## fernballan (Oct 11, 2018)

conelec said:


> Hello and thanks for responding so quick. Your English is very good compared to my Swedish. I do not have a probe yet because I don't know what would be compatible. I would like to buy the Mitutoyo 519-521 lever probe if it works and is compatible. Also if I could find someone who sells the M916 or M917 probes they would be great for alignment testing. Australia has become a very difficult place to buy metrology equipment these days. There is no information I can find for the Metem 6 pin DIN connectors. I can reverse engineer the electronics but that will take some time and it's easier if I don't have to. The connectors look identical to your model 551 do you have any specifications for these?




I'll try to remember to call tomorrow. (Send a reminder if you do not get a reply tomorrow my memory is not the best) Test indicator is not common here in Sweden Europe !. I think I have some probs that I do not use. but it's the usual indcators 
Regards Robert Fernström


----------



## conelec (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello Robert, Thanks for you effort and help. I got some good leads in my search for suitable probes, https://johnfsworkshop.org/ gave me some good details about the probe connection pins and pointed me to a company called Mahr that has suitable probes. They especially have a lever probe of the type I need as well as straight cylindrical probes. Another lead was jan.karlsson@hexagon.com from TESA Scandinavia who mentioned that METEM is now a Solartron brand and that their probes can also be used. I have posted this information so that any others with similar needs can maybe get some help. Thank you for the initial post because otherwise I would be at a dead end for some time. Great work.


----------

